# Opening day for trout



## mr.fish (Mar 23, 2008)

Next weekend will kick of the opening day of trout, and I can't wait. For the last 4, or 5 months the creeks have been for the most part deserted. But at 8:00am next saturday, all the real fisherman will be on the creeks. Once again the creeks will be littered with trash, fishing line, broken zebco combos, and everykind of lure that a trout won't touch. Once again the time has come for me to share the local waterways with the local one day fisherman. I don't mean to sound conceited, but take a look at what I have to deal with come next week.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 23, 2008)

My #1 rule for trout fishing is not to go out fishing that day. The creeks around here look just like the pics you posted. I can stand fishing a 10 foot round hole and sharing it with 30 people and half of them are to drunk to fish. I use to go away for the first day of trout and I wouldnt even take my pole with me! If I don fish 1rst day Ill hit a little native stream and fart around there just to stay away from the othere fishermen. I dont mind sharing a hole but it gets ridiculous some times.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 23, 2008)

It's starting to get like that around the edges of all public water around here. I pick up a lot of fishing line every trip to the Pickerel Pond now. I've filled up my tackle box with corks that were left on the ground or in trees. I couldn't find a spot to fish from the bank today.

Are you gonna try to compete opening day or do you know of a few spots tucked away where no one else fishes?


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 23, 2008)

I may be venturing out for opening day of trout for the first time in 2 or 3 years. This time it will be new water, the little conestoga, out by my college. My roommates want to go, but I may just hit a lake nearby instead. I spent a half hour yesterday picking up fishing line and other trash at Towhee yesterday, and since trout fishing starts I will be doing the same on the creeks. My biggest annoyance is when the trouters catch a smallmouth and put it on the stringer because they can't tell the difference.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 23, 2008)

That is insane!! I get annoyed when there are just 2 or 3 people taking up valuable fishing space at the crap pond


----------



## Nickk (Mar 24, 2008)

you should see the steelhead and salmon crowds in lower Wisconsin, brutal.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 24, 2008)

I couldnt deal with that, there was a photographer/brid watcher in my spot yesterday he sat there for like 5 hours (just long enough for me too miss the tide on the way out, which is prime for that spot)


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't tell you the last time I enjoyed an opening day, but I myself will be out there. Fortunately, I know of a spot or 2 that not many people will venture to. If you have to walk a distance to fish, then you won't see alot of opening dayers walking to it. I would never fish a spot with that many people in it. I had to snap a pic in amazement of how desperate people can be. Every year I have to purchase a seperate trout stamp, just so I can go to those creeks, and take baitfish. So I figured since I paid for a trout stamp, why not take advantage of the stocked trout. Only if everyone caught and released those fish, that creek would make for a good fishery all year round. Unfortunately, there is some sort of pride to string as many fish as you can that day. Which in return leads to the depletion of the native fish that hang in that stream.


----------

